# Camera and locators , suggestions help!



## Nuts & bolts (Dec 7, 2012)

Going too go with the ridgid labtop dock the 200ft reel and the locator sd20 I only do residental and need a way too show my customers thanks


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I tape my phone to a tape snake.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I use a whitchen stick for locating and don't need a camera I simply can feel any issues in the pipe.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> I tape my phone to a tape snake.


You forgot to say how important it is to smear a protective coating of Vaseline on the phone before sending it down...do you want him to damage his phone?


----------

